# cmd Batch, führende Leerzeichen bewusst ausgeben



## ngedigk (1. November 2013)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit echo führende Leerzeichen auszugeben?

Leider haben diese drei Varianten nicht funktioniert.

```
echo   Text
```


```
set /p ="  Text"<nul
```


```
set leer=" "
echo %leer%Text
```
Zu guter Letzt:

```
echo.   Text
```
... möchte ich nur dann verwenden, wenn ich anschließend den Zeilenumbruch vermeiden kann. Ist das möglich?

Freundliche Grüße,
ngedigk


----------

